
The First Object Database for Node: Introducing Realm Node.js - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/first-object-database-realm-node-js-server/
======
mwcampbell
I think this would be particularly useful for Sandstorm applications. Since
Sandstorm's grain-based model means that you have many small databases instead
of a single big one (or a relatively small number of big shards), an embedded
database like Realm seems like a particularly good fit here. I wonder if
kentonv or any of the other Sandstorm developers have any thoughts on this.

~~~
kentonv
I don't know much about Realm, but what you say sounds correct.

Generally we like Sandstorm apps to use sqlite because it is well-optimized
for the use case of a "small" (100k-1G) database on local storage with only
one process accessing the database at a time. In this use case it doesn't make
sense to have a separate process dedicated to the database, clustering is
irrelevant, etc.

If Realm has similar properties then indeed it would work great for Sandstorm
apps.

------
bryanlarsen
Realm is very cool technology, but the lack of a browser variant is a show-
stopper for us. Our clients want web, iOS and Android versions of the apps we
build. We really don't want to build our own CRDT syncing, I'd love to
evaluate your stuff.

~~~
bigfish24
Thanks for the kind words and feedback! We are very interested in exposing
Realm in the browser, especially in the context of Realm Mobile Platform to
sync with mobile devices. However, right now we don't have any specific
details. The Node.js SDK is first step in that direction since it can power
REST API from Realm data.

------
thinkloop
Is this a pure JavaScript implementation of realm, or a js wrapper around a
realm process?

~~~
bigfish24
This is still using Realm Core: [https://github.com/realm/realm-
core](https://github.com/realm/realm-core) but exposed via JavaScript API

------
snay
What's the performance like? Hard to believe this could compete with SQL.

~~~
bigfish24
We haven't done any formal benchmarks against other SQL databases used server-
side. Usually Realm is compared against SQLite since it is also an embedded
data store. For example, you can see some benchmarks with our Android version
here: [https://github.com/realm/realm-java-
benchmarks](https://github.com/realm/realm-java-benchmarks)

------
zubairq
I'm not sure it is fair to say that Realm is the first Javascript object
database. What about GunDB or PouchDB?

~~~
HodGreeley
I think the key is "object" database. PouchDB is a NoSQL document database. It
certainly predates Realm.

------
quotewall
Does this work with the new syncing stuff?

~~~
bigfish24
(Adam from Realm) No this version does not include sync functionality, it is
just for use with Realm locally. We wanted to expose it to the Node.js
community as we think it has value on its own--such as interprocess
communication as mentioned in the article.

However, stay tuned more updates around sync very soon!

------
reallarry
Hmm, interesting.

